# Fetsplatte lässt sich nicht mehr mounten

## olwitt88

Hallo! Seit kurzem lässt sich meine Festplatte nicht mehr mounten. Ein Tag davor konnte ich nicht mehr auf sie schreiben und nicht löschen.

Hier mein mountversuch ....

```

mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

Das kommt bei dmesg | tai:

```
dmesg | tail

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 8399

EXT3-fs error (device hdb1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8, block=1042

EXT3-fs: invalid journal inode.

hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=8399, high=0, low=8399, sector=8399

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 8399

EXT3-fs error (device hdb1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=8, block=1042

EXT3-fs: invalid journal inode.

```

Und hier fdisk:

```

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hdb: 251.0 GB, 251000193024 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30515 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               1       30515   245111706   83  Linux

Command (m for help):

```

Vielen Dank. Wäre für eure Hilfe dankbar, da auf der Platte fast meine gesamtenBackups gespeichert sind.

Grüße, Olli

----------

## disi

hast du mal das versucht?

```
fsck /dev/hdb1
```

Vorraussetzung ist das du das richtige Dateisystem angegeben hast in der /etc/fstab (e.g. ext3,reiserfs,ext2)

----------

## UTgamer

 *olwitt88 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Das kommt bei dmesg | tail:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *disi wrote:*   

> hast du mal das versucht?
> 
> ```
> fsck /dev/hdb1
> ```
> ...

 

Dein oberer Eintrag sagt aus das nur das Journal defekt ist "fsck" alleine verläßt sich auf den Eintrag aus der /etc/fstab sollte die Partition nicht darinstehen (/ root-Laufwerk betroffen, USB-Laufwerke, etc.) wählst du direkt das richtige fsck für diesen Partitiontyp mit ext3 aus: fsck.ext3 , viel Glück  :Wink: 

----------

## disi

Hast du eigentlich die noetigen Programme installiert fuer ext3?

Ich selbst benutze Reiserfsprogs, fuer Ext3 muesste das xfsprogs sein:

```
emerge xfsprogs

```

das ueberprueft bei jedem mounten der Partition wie oft die gemounted wurde und ueberprueft (bei bei Reiserfs jedes dritte mal) das Dateisystem.

//edit: oh habe das mit dem adden zum Runlevel mal herausgenommen, denke die laufen automatisch (oder?)

----------

## Max Steel

nicht ganz, das sind

e2fsprogs

also 

```
emerge -av e2fsprogs
```

xfsprogs sind für XFS

----------

## olwitt88

Habe alle nötigen Packete installiert.

Die Platte hat ja auch vorher immer funktioniert. Und ich habe auch ncoh eine weiter ext3 Platte eingebaut, die einwandtfrei läuft ...

Hier meine fstab, falls die interessiert:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/fstab
> 
> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## c_m

Das ändert nichts dran, das auch mal ne HDD kaputgehen kann (oder zumindest das FS darauf)  :Wink: 

----------

## NightDragon

S.M.A.R.T ist dein Freund.

frag ihn doch mal, was er davon haltet  :Wink: 

(smartctl -aA /de/meineplatte)

Zu finden in den smartmontools

----------

## olwitt88

```
smartctl -aA /dev/hdb

smartctl version 5.36 [i386-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 family

Device Model:     Maxtor 6Y250P0

Serial Number:    Y64XT1LE

Firmware Version: YAR41KW0

User Capacity:    251,000,193,024 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0

Local Time is:    Tue Aug 21 07:33:03 2007 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Disabled

SMART Disabled. Use option -s with argument 'on' to enable it.

```

Und jezt?

----------

## Anarcho

Man sollte sich den output auch mal ansehen...

Lies dir in deinem Zitat doch bitte mal den letzten Satz durch.

Falls fsck sagt das es keinen Superblock finden kann, dann gibt es immer noch die Chance mit testdisk die Backupsuperblöcke zu finden und einen beim fsck anzugeben. Aber die Fehler im dmesg deuten auf nen Hardware-Fehler hin.

----------

